# Rank the battalions from best to worst.



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying some fantasy battleforces just to have some cool models, but in case I ever do play fantasy, it would be kinda neat to have those battleforces I buy be competitive too.

Which ones are the best, which ones are the worst. hell, if you want, rank them from best to worst on a list. Give an explanation if you want, argue with others about it, tell them their opinion sucks! I want to know the truth about warhammer battalions!


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Chaos Daemons is quite good but contains no Nurgle daemons - not only a poke in the eye for Nurgle fans such as myself, but totally contradictory to the "combined arms" approach so necessary with a Daemon army. However it can be used in WHFB and 40K with no modifications, so it's easily got to be the best out there.

New Skaven Army boxed set appears much better than the Skaven Battalion due to Stormvermin (40 of them!) and war machines. If you wanted a massive Skaven army though, just do what I did: buy a hundred Island of Blood clanrats at 7 quid for 10-20, paint the ones wearing ragged robes (equip them with the knives and little crappy weapons first!) as Slaves. Bingo, 2 regiments of Clanrats, one regiment of Slaves, and you've paid less than a Skaven Battalion. Also you can get 1-2 Rat Ogres for £7 and the Island of Blood models are a lot better than the previous generation of Rat Ogres, the ones with silly gun arms etc.

Generally though, despite high cost compared to the actual model count, I suppose everyone will think their own army's boxed set is the best.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

the Skaven Megaforce is great, as is the Warriors of Chaos battalion.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

opinion will always be divided depending on who plays what


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting question: Thought I'd look into it given I have some friends in that position:
Beastmen; Not worth buying battalion, not significant discount on price of models relative to usability.
Bretts: Worth buying due to cool models and all but maybe peg knight being played commonly in a standard army. 
Daemons Batt: Not worth buying battalion because daemonettes are only sometimes played and seekers rarely played and discount to individual sets is not that great.
Dark Elves Batt: Worth buying if you plan on playing corsairs or cold one knights a fair amount. Decent discount to ordinarly cost for individual units and interesting models to work with makes this a worthwhile battalian for one of the more popular and most competitive armies. 
Dwarfs Batt: Just worth buying if not interested in thunderers/quarrelers or cannout otherwise use them, well worth buying otherwise. Every thing useful.
High Elf army: Well worth the price if considering playing a high elf lord on dragon and dragon prince cav unit and want to play white lions, otherwise not worth it. 
High Elf Batt: Not worthwhile unless plan on using both the chariot and bolt thrower.
Island of Blood kit for high elf models: swap skaven models for high elf models or sell skaven models is barely worthwhile generally if you actually would play the hero/lord on the griffin or the reavers.
Lizardmen Batt: Well worthwhile if you plan of playing cold one cav and temple guard, otherwise not worth it. 
Ogre Kingdon Batt: New Batt. is extremely worthwhile if you plan on playing Core ogres sometimes and Ironguts and leadbelchers regularly. Old Batt set is also worthwhile if you are interested in still running gnoblars. 
Orc and Goblins Batt: Generally wrong models for 8th edition and new book, as you get goblins instead of night goblins and orc boys (and not enough) instead of savage orc boyz or black orcs, spider riders instead of wolf riders, and orc boar boyz. It is a great buy if you want all the right models.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Continued battalian sets analyses:
Skaven Batt: Breakeven if not interesting in packmasters, giant rats or rat ogres, otherwise a good buy since clan rats and plaque monks are almost always useful.
Skaven Army: Goreat buy if willing or able to use storm vermin (they actually are worth playing for one unit), best way to get storm vermin that are overpriced otherwise in the standard regiment box. Can convert the screaming bell into hellpit abom with the rat ogres if not interesting in the bell model or the rat ogres. Warp-lightning cannon is a must for army. 
Island of Blood set swapping out high elf models or selling them: Completely worthwhile, expecially if you want to use the warpfire thrower and plague wind mortar models with the clan rats. Also, gives you a master molder model. 

Empire: Very worthwhile if interested in occasionally running knights, handgunners, and great swords; otherwise only okay if you sell the models you do not want.

Tomb Kings Batt: Worthwhile if interested in running skelly horsemen sometimes and chariots regularly (or using the chariot models for conversions, like we did to convert tk chariots into goblin wolf chariots uing wolf rider models to save $$$). 

Vampire Counts Batt: Worthwhile if you believe skelly point costs will be reduced in a new book or want to run skellies with ethereal heroes in the front rank, may consider the corpse cart, and need the zombies for creation with certain spells going off. Otherwise, marginal value.

Warriors of Chaos Batt: Good value if need to use at least some of the warhounds, as remainder of set is either useable or saleable for good value on E-bay. 

Wood Elf Batt: Very good value if you plan on running a unit of glade riders and dryads and want to consider playing wood elves, not as much market value if need to sell models you don't need. Book should be out within year and make these models worth playing as core.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

olderplayer said:


> Continued battalian sets analyses:
> Skaven Batt: Breakeven if not interesting in packmasters, giant rats or rat ogres, otherwise a good buy since clan rats and plaque monks are almost always useful.
> Skaven Army: Goreat buy if willing or able to use storm vermin (they actually are worth playing for one unit), best way to get storm vermin that are overpriced otherwise in the standard regiment box. Can convert the screaming bell into hellpit abom with the rat ogres if not interesting in the bell model or the rat ogres. Warp-lightning cannon is a must for army.
> Island of Blood set swapping out high elf models or selling them: Completely worthwhile, expecially if you want to use the warpfire thrower and plague wind mortar models with the clan rats. Also, gives you a master molder model.
> ...


God tier post. repped.


----------

